# Green ginger wine ?



## fatbloke

I'm looking for a recipe for "Green Ginger Wine" - similar to the commercially available products from Stones or Crabbes.

Which are, apparently, made to traditional recipes (traditional in Scotland and/or England). Ha! can't be that traditional if the recipe (or similar) isn't available.

so if anyone has a recipe for Ginger/Green Ginger wine, I'd be very pleased to learn about it.

regards

fatbloke


----------



## cpfan

A quick Google found...

http://www.greenchronicle.com/connies_cornish_kitchen/ginger_wine.htm
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request216.asp
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques41.asp

Steve


----------



## Shakeyourfoodie

*Don't know if this is what you're looking for, but...*

Hi there. I was just looking for a ginger beer recipe the other day and stumbled across this one... (Personal note... I think I would have to be in a geographic area where no fresh was available before using dried ginger rather than fresh gingerroot...)

Ginger is usually used to flavour a wine, but I found a recipe using Ginger as the main ingredient.

Ingredients
# The best wines are made from scratch. 1/4 cup dried ginger (not powdered)
# 2 campden tablets
# 1 cup raisins
# 2 oranges (rind and juice)
# 2 lemons (rind and juice)
# 2 campden tablets
# 7 cups brown sugar (demerara)
# 1 tsp nutrients
# yeast
# water

Simmer ginger, raisins and thinly peeled orange and lemon zest in 4 cups water for 15 min. Strain liquid into primary fermentor. Put solids back into saucepan and add another 4 cups water. Simmer again for 15 minutes and strain into primary fermentor. Simmer solids in 4 cups water one more time, and strain.

Add juice of oranges and lemons, campden tablets, sugar and nutrients to primary fermentor. Stir to dissolve. Add water to make up to 1 gallon. Let sit overnight. Add yeast.

Stir daily for 5 to 6 days or until Specific Gravity is 1.040. Siphon into secondary fermentor and add airlock.

For a dry wine, rack in six weeks, then every three months for one year. Bottle.

For a sweet wine, rack at six weeks. Add 1/2 cup sugar dissolved in 1 cup wine. Stir gently, and place back into secondary fermentor. Repeat process every six weeks until fermentation does not restart with the addition of sugar. Rack every three months until one year old.

Bottle the wine when it is 6 to 12 months old. I like to continue racking for a whole year to ensure the wine is as clear as possible. Wine is ready to drink one year after the date the batch was started.

Bottle the wine when you are sure it is stable.

NOTE:

Use more or less ginger according to personal taste. 1 cup pure orange juice may be substituted for the fresh fruit. If using fresh ginger, use 2 to 3 times the amount of dried ginger. Substitute granulated sugar for the demerara sugar if desired (demerara sugar has a distinct flavour of its own -- visit the bulk section of your grocery store. You will be able to smell the difference).

Another variation uses 2 oranges, no lemons, 2 Tablespoons hops (dried) and no raisins. Simmer for only 20 minutes, and only simmer once.

-- Rox


----------



## fatbloke

cpfan said:


> A quick Google found...
> 
> http://www.greenchronicle.com/connies_cornish_kitchen/ginger_wine.htm
> http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request216.asp
> http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques41.asp
> 
> Steve



Thanks for the links cpfan, I'll check them out (dunno why I didn't find them during the googlefest I did, I'm guessing I was using the wrong search criteria).



Shakeyourfoodie said:


> Hi there. I was just looking for a ginger beer recipe the other day and stumbled across this one... (Personal note... I think I would have to be in a geographic area where no fresh was available before using dried ginger rather than fresh gingerroot...)
> 
> Ginger is usually used to flavour a wine, but I found a recipe using Ginger as the main ingredient.
> 
> Ingredients
> # The best wines are made from scratch. 1/4 cup dried ginger (not powdered)
> # 2 campden tablets
> # 1 cup raisins
> # 2 oranges (rind and juice)
> # 2 lemons (rind and juice)
> # 2 campden tablets
> # 7 cups brown sugar (demerara)
> # 1 tsp nutrients
> # yeast
> # water
> 
> Simmer ginger, raisins and thinly peeled orange and lemon zest in 4 cups water for 15 min. Strain liquid into primary fermentor. Put solids back into saucepan and add another 4 cups water. Simmer again for 15 minutes and strain into primary fermentor. Simmer solids in 4 cups water one more time, and strain.
> 
> Add juice of oranges and lemons, campden tablets, sugar and nutrients to primary fermentor. Stir to dissolve. Add water to make up to 1 gallon. Let sit overnight. Add yeast.
> 
> Stir daily for 5 to 6 days or until Specific Gravity is 1.040. Siphon into secondary fermentor and add airlock.
> 
> For a dry wine, rack in six weeks, then every three months for one year. Bottle.
> 
> For a sweet wine, rack at six weeks. Add 1/2 cup sugar dissolved in 1 cup wine. Stir gently, and place back into secondary fermentor. Repeat process every six weeks until fermentation does not restart with the addition of sugar. Rack every three months until one year old.
> 
> Bottle the wine when it is 6 to 12 months old. I like to continue racking for a whole year to ensure the wine is as clear as possible. Wine is ready to drink one year after the date the batch was started.
> 
> Bottle the wine when you are sure it is stable.
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> Use more or less ginger according to personal taste. 1 cup pure orange juice may be substituted for the fresh fruit. If using fresh ginger, use 2 to 3 times the amount of dried ginger. Substitute granulated sugar for the demerara sugar if desired (demerara sugar has a distinct flavour of its own -- visit the bulk section of your grocery store. You will be able to smell the difference).
> 
> Another variation uses 2 oranges, no lemons, 2 Tablespoons hops (dried) and no raisins. Simmer for only 20 minutes, and only simmer once.



Thanks for the recipe Shakeyourfoodie, it looks "eminently doable" - though my only thought was which yeast I might use. The "ginger question" isn't really an issue, as I'd probably over do it, I like it nice and warm (much like the commercial ginger wines i.e. Stones etc).

Now I have something to work from as well as checking out cpfans links to see if they offer any different recipes.

Many thanks for the responses.

regards

John the fatbloke


----------



## rmck1

Would a ginger wine be an interesting base for a type of mulled wine at christmas?


----------



## petes

Trawling back over historical threads...... Does anyone have anything to add to this.
I'm a fan of Stones GG wine. Only thing I've learned is it's not what I imagined it to be, that doesn't in any way lessen my enjoyment of it, but for sure if I were to try to replicate it I'd have taken off entirely in the wrong direction.


----------



## St Allie

Stones ginger wine is high in alcohol, very sweet and thick with that definate hot, peppery, preserved ginger taste to it. I have a fortified ginger wine bulk aging.. it has good flavour and alcohol but is missing the syrupy, peppery feel. Am going to split the batch before bottling and add glycerine and an f-pac that is boiled ginger and sugar, to one half and see how it ages. 

Allie


----------

